# why don't diatoms last ?



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

sudden curiosity.

why don't diatoms last ?
they're commonly seen as an issue with new tanks only

why ?

if someone wanted, why couldn't they culture these in their tank for their fish on a more indefinite scale?
reading an article elsewhere raised this curiosity with me.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have read that they consume the excess silicates, and when its gone they're gone.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

jaysee +1 
It's actually Silicon dioxide (SiO2) the hydrated form of silica.

Rick


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm assuming these silicates are in the water...so why don't they come back with continual water changes? :O


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think it has anything to do with the water, much like ammonia. However, unlike ammonia it would seem there is a finite amount of food, therefor I would guess that it's got to do with what's in the tank, rather than the water itself.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*just curious*

So...theoreticaly, if one were to ,for some reason , add silicon dioxide ,would it be possible to maintain a culture of diatoms?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

rsskylight04 said:


> So...theoreticaly, if one were to ,for some reason , add silicon dioxide ,would it be possible to maintain a culture of diatoms?


 In theory, yes, but what happens in reality is as an aquarium matures the diatoms will be out competed by bacteria, some plant, and some animal. The diatoms are always there just not in high enough number to be seem. Everyone is looking for their piece of the pie

R


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Flear said:


> sudden curiosity.
> 
> why don't diatoms last ?
> they're commonly seen as an issue with new tanks only
> ...


+2 

unlike ammonia/nitrites/nitrates/ phosphates/co2 silicates are not part of the bioload.

So initially you have silicates. From whatever source (like the sand).

But you never add more silicates (like sand?) to the system.

So once the silicates use up the "extra" silicates, and as stated above, the diatoms die off.


my .02


ps you also don't get diatoms if you start the tank fully planted. Well at least I don't anyway. 


my .02


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not sure I agree with you on the sand. First of all sand is inert. 
If it is somehow possible for diatoms feed on the silicate dioxide from sand... your sand will be diminishing as the diatoms flourish... which is not the case. 
Additionally diatoms are present in many new tanks that do not use sand as a substrate. In fact most new tank owners coming into the hobby opt for gravel rather than sand.

I also disagree with not adding silicate in to the tank, silicates are ever present in the water supply... so when you perform a water change or top off you are replenishing silicates. 

I'm much happier with rickey's explaination for now. lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

